
CI service that keeps the server “warm”? My tests runs in 7 seconds - sergiotapia
My CI runs in about 9 minutes.<p>8m 45s of that is setting up the server, and compiling Erlang and Assets, etc.<p>The actual tests run in 7 to 12 seconds.<p>Is there are any SaaS CI product that keeps a server &quot;warm&quot; for me, to avoid all that overhead?
======
mattbillenstein
Check out Buildkite. You manage a vm and run their agent, their website is to
view and manage builds and so forth.

